# Cigar Band Collection



## goatking (Sep 5, 2013)

I am new to cigars and am thinking of collecting cigar bands for the ones I've smoked. What is the best way to put this together? Glue stick?


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

If you're just looking to start collecting them for a later project then just put them in an envelope and keep a book or something with a little weight on it to flatten them out. Once you have a good amount collected, there's a ton of projects you can do with them. Ashtrays, posters, bar tops etc.... For those, I'd use a glue stick to temporarily hold them in place and then polyurethane to finish and protect the piece.


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

I am doing the same thing I have a ziplock bag full of them and have the sitting under a few books on my book case don't know what I am going to do but eventually incorporate beer bottle caps and cigar bands


----------



## Tabarquino (Sep 7, 2013)

Judging what my grandfather did to his collection of cigar bands, I'd suggest you keep them in a book to flaten them out and after that, just glue them to pages of a blank book by using a simple glue stick, it's paper friendly and won't damage the ink or the band itself. Ideally you could keep a track record in the blank book adding some info, like the date you smoked them, where you purchased them and your thoughts on it, 0-10 rate, extra notes (like if you smoked them with friends, at a wedding, if you got it as a present...), etc.

I think it's a great way of making this lovely hobby a little bit more special.

Good luck with your collection!


----------



## Puroprince (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

I have a glass candy jar with lid that I got from Ross or Marshalls to keep the ones I've smoked. I don't plan on making anything out of them, but keep at least one of each brand, or type. A fellow BOTL was looking for bands last month to make a project, so I donated the extras to him.


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

Contact Architeuthis... I'm not sure if he is still doing it, but he used to make the most incredible lighter coverings with labels. If I'm not mistaken he has covered many different types of objects. The old guy is a bit of an expert.


----------



## njsket (Sep 11, 2013)

Very cool ideas, I was just keeping them to keep them but now I might have to think of a future project myself...:hat:


----------



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)

I have hundreds of bands. For the most part I keep every band. If I'm out I normally just stick them in my wallet and they stay flat. Then I place then in a thick book for several weeks to flatten them.


----------



## voiceoverguy (Jan 19, 2011)

I just completed a little cigar band project a couple weeks ago. check it out by clicking here.


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

I just keep them in a small cigar box, I'll probably make something out of them eventually, like the top of a small end table with ashtray or something


----------



## MDS (Dec 4, 2012)

I've collected about 98% of my cigar bands and have them all in baseball card sleeves in a binder. They flatten themselves out there and it's cool to page through the years and see what I was smoking a long way back.


----------



## Sam Pirozzolo (Jun 11, 2017)

I just inherited a cigar band collection of about 1000+ bands. Most are glued to pages in a notebook. How can I tell if there is any value?


----------



## Bruced (May 20, 2017)

I have about 100 or more band each different stored in a handmade wooden box that came from the Dominican Republic pre 1941. The box was pickup by my father when he was a younger merchant marine on the crew of the SS Broinquen that ran the Caribian, and the regular route of New York City to San Juan Puerto.

I am not sure the wood the box is made of but like I said it is almost 80 years old. Says "REPUBLICA DOMINICANA", the box appear to be held together with small hand cut wood pieces like tooth picks. You can tell the entire thing is handmade, and I am sure it was junk the local sold sailors & visitors to the Dominican Repulbic long ago.

I know the box had to be made prior to Pearl Harbor Attack, as during WW-II the Broinquen was used by the war department as a troop transport.

After leaving the Broinquein my dad went to Purser Pharmacistmate School in Sheepheads Bay, NY then spent the rest of the war as an Ensign on Libery Ships serving as Purcer Pharmacistmate.

Not sure how to post a photo of the old box, as I have taken a couple but they do not upload like an avatar.


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Get yourself an old baseball card binder book. Each slot can hold two and the plastic sleeves are pretty cheap.









Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Didimauw (Aug 2, 2017)

Ive started a notebook with mine, for tasting notes. But I really like that card sleeve binder idea!


----------



## TankSD13 (Jun 13, 2017)

MattT said:


> Get yourself an old baseball card binder book. Each slot can hold two and the plastic sleeves are pretty cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a great idea! But how about that Fernando Valenzuela? #keeper


----------



## dortold (Jul 17, 2017)

goatking said:


> I am new to cigars and am thinking of collecting cigar bands for the ones I've smoked. What is the best way to put this together? Glue stick?


I went the glue stick route. I like it. It's good if you like jotting down notes in a book for checking on later. I really like keeping detailed notes right now, since I'm still trying to build a stable of smokes I like.

And since this is the only opportunity I can ever think for showing anyone else my booklet, here it is:










And yeah, I write like a chicken, if it's just for personal notes.


----------



## _stormin_ (Jun 25, 2017)

I do the same "glue stick and notes" approach. Easiest way to keep track of my thoughts on each stick.


----------

